# Tecnologia & Solitudine



## Hellseven (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ho appreso di Sherry Turkle per la prima volta ieri leggendo un articolo sulla pagina della cultura di Repubblica che recensiva il suo nuovo libro Alone Together.
Mi ha molto colpito e ho cercato sul web per approfondire: ho trovato questo.
Molto, molto interessante, secondo me, ma sopratutto molto ma molto condivisibile.
Se vi armate di tempo, pazienza e buona volontà può valere la pena leggere entrambi gli articoli.
E ne riparliamo, se vi va.

http://blog.wired.it/misterbit/2012...ry-turkle-e-i-paradossi-della-tecnologia.html


http://blog.wired.it/misterbit/2012...paradossi-della-tecnologia-parte-seconda.html


----------



## Flavia (4 Gennaio 2014)

argomento interessante
ne parlavo con un collega
pochi giorno fa
mi riprometto di leggere
gli articoli


----------



## feather (5 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molto, molto interessante, secondo me, ma sopratutto molto ma molto condivisibile.


L'ho letto a saltoni.
Non mi piace tanto la dicotomia con cui vede la tecnologia e il mondo.
Fa una specie di contraposizione tra tecnologia/virtuale vs mondo reale. Dicotomia che a mio avviso non esiste. La tecnologia È mondo reale. Ne fa parte a pieno titolo. 
Non esistono le relazioni virtuali e quelle reali. Sono tutte relazioni. Abbiamo solo aggiunto una sfumatura in più. 
A mio avviso la tecnologia non ha cambiato il modo di relazionarsi, solo aggiunto una modalità in più. Dice "ci illudiamo di essere insieme", non è un'illusione. Quando sono su questo forum discuto esattamente come farei in un bar. Non è ne più ne meno "reale".
In soldoni, non sono daccordo con le sue premesse.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

C'è un errore logico di fondo piuttosto grave nella tesi di Turkle. Pone l'oggetto (la tecnologia) quale fondamento per dire del soggetto. E' il contrario. Un soggetto tendenzialmente fragile affida sempre all'oggetto la conferma della propria esistenza. Una volta la affidava a oggetti quali la religione, la patria, la famiglia, il sapere, il potere politico, il denaro, il partito, ecc. ; oggi lo affida alla quantità di mail e sms e seguaci in twitter o fb che ha. Non c'è differenza.
L'uomo non ha subito mutazioni fondamentali, ha solo trovato nuovi oggetti con i quali interagire per riconoscersi come sé stesso. Il punto vero è a monte di questi discorsi sulle tecnologie pervasive. Ed è sempre quello dei rapporti di potere reali, molto concreti. Da questo punto di vista, non è cambiato nulla: c'è una massa di idioti che crede che la rete serva a mutare i rapporti di potere (vedi i grillini, per esempio), una massa di cretini che twitta ogni tre minuti, e infine una massa di imbecilli che usa la tecnologia senza entrare per nulla in ansia, anzi divertendosi con gusto, cioè GIOCANDO. Ecco: la sostanziale differenza tra uno schiavo e un padrone immaginati interagire con un robot, sta nel fatto che lo schiavo lo prende sul serio, il padrone no. Turkle ha la psicologia dello schiavo.


----------



## Leda (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un errore logico di fondo piuttosto grave nella tesi di Turkle. Pone l'oggetto (la tecnologia) quale fondamento per dire del soggetto. E' il contrario. Un soggetto tendenzialmente fragile affida sempre all'oggetto la conferma della propria esistenza. Una volta la affidava a oggetti quali la religione, la patria, la famiglia, il sapere, il potere politico, il denaro, il partito, ecc. ; oggi lo affida alla quantità di mail e sms e seguaci in twitter o fb che ha. Non c'è differenza.
> L'uomo non ha subito mutazioni fondamentali, ha solo trovato nuovi oggetti con i quali interagire per riconoscersi come sé stesso. Il punto vero è a monte di questi discorsi sulle tecnologie pervasive. Ed è sempre quello dei rapporti di potere reali, molto concreti. Da questo punto di vista, non è cambiato nulla: c'è una massa di idioti che crede che la rete serva a mutare i rapporti di potere (vedi i grillini, per esempio), una massa di cretini che twitta ogni tre minuti, e infine una massa di imbecilli che usa la tecnologia senza entrare per nulla in ansia, anzi divertendosi con gusto, cioè GIOCANDO. Ecco: la sostanziale differenza tra uno schiavo e un padrone immaginati interagire con un robot, sta nel fatto che lo schiavo lo prende sul serio, il padrone no. Turkle ha la psicologia dello schiavo.


Verde per la tua analisi illuminata (e illuminante), mia cara...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Verde per la tua analisi illuminata (e illuminante), mia cara...


... tu mi onori, lo sai


----------



## JON (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un errore logico di fondo piuttosto grave nella tesi di Turkle. Pone l'oggetto (la tecnologia) quale fondamento per dire del soggetto. E' il contrario*. Un soggetto tendenzialmente fragile affida sempre all'oggetto la conferma della propria esistenza*. Una volta la affidava a oggetti quali la religione, la patria, la famiglia, il sapere, il potere politico, il denaro, il partito, ecc. ; oggi lo affida alla quantità di mail e sms e seguaci in twitter o fb che ha. Non c'è differenza.
> L'uomo non ha subito mutazioni fondamentali, ha solo trovato nuovi oggetti con i quali interagire per riconoscersi come sé stesso. Il punto vero è a monte di questi discorsi sulle tecnologie pervasive. Ed è sempre quello dei rapporti di potere reali, molto concreti. Da questo punto di vista, non è cambiato nulla: c'è una massa di idioti che crede che la rete serva a mutare i rapporti di potere (vedi i grillini, per esempio), una massa di cretini che twitta ogni tre minuti, e infine una massa di imbecilli che usa la tecnologia senza entrare per nulla in ansia, anzi divertendosi con gusto, cioè GIOCANDO. Ecco: la sostanziale differenza tra uno schiavo e un padrone immaginati interagire con un robot, sta nel fatto che lo schiavo lo prende sul serio, il padrone no. Turkle ha la psicologia dello schiavo.


Ho aperto i link, mi sono spaventato per la lunghezza, ed ho chiuso. A me la tecnologia piace quando semplifica le cose.  Per cui esprimo il mio parere sul rapporto tra tecnologia e solitudine, mi scuso con H7 se non sarò pertinente.

Concordo con Wonder Woman, non si diventa soli a causa della tecnologia. Si è già soli quando si soffre di solitudine, che sarebbe prima di tutto una condizione personale mutuata da molteplici motivi. Il che non fa sempre della solitudine una condizione negativa. Credo sia un errore attribuire alla solitudine sempre un accezione negativa.

Il mezzo tecnologico c'entra per il fatto che rappresenta un rifugio molto facile, comodo e "pret a porter".
Qualcosa che non abbisogna di particolare impegno o preparazione per essere usufruito. Proprio perché semplifica la vita delle persone. Se ad essere semplificati sono i rapporti, non vuol dire che li mistifica, ma che può anche amplificarli, in positivo o in negativo. Se nella vita reale si hanno rapporti sani con le persone, il mezzo tecnologico non credo abbia la capacità (da solo) di renderli malati o ambigui. Cosi come un matto, una scheggia impazzita del web, non potrà mai essere portato dalla tecnologia ad avere rapporti sani.

Se l'isolamento di un individuo deriva principalmente da problemi personali e relazionali insormontabili, per questi il mezzo tecnologico rappresenta un ottimo coadiuvante al suo autoisolamento, ma non credo possa rappresentarne la causa.

Il tutto mi fa pensare ad una cosa, mentre si attribuisce alla tecnologia una funzione forzatamente negativa (cosa impossibile), trovo che invece, anche nel campo di simili "patologie", possa rappresentare una "cura", seppur palliativa. Uno strumento al quale una persona fondamentalmente sola si rivolge e che la fa sentire meno sola pur non rimuovendo le cause della propria solitudine. Di certo la tecnologia non rappresenta quelle cause, come potrebbe.

Ma scusate, gli psicofarmaci allora? Influenzano l'attività psichica senza che risolvano i problemi più profondi legati al singolo individuo e la sua personalità. Aiutano in qualche modo? Si? Allora che facciamo, li demonizziamo?

Non vedo perché demonizzare la tecnologia in campo relazionale. Io rivedrei le relazioni piuttosto e farei un semplice e frettoloso distinguo tra quelle legate al bisogno e quelle futili perché i nostri bisogni non sono più di cosi vitale importanza. In quest'ultimo caso è facile che si degeneri, con la tecnologia o meno.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

Quoto Fantastica & JON

Inoltre, non da dimenticare, che l'approccio di comunicazione e d'incontro è totalmente differente. 
Mancano le informazioni visive, tattili e dell'olfatto ... i quali, già determinano, 
se ci avviciniamo o meno ad una persona. Fungono da selezione ... 
perché trasmettono certe informazioni ... e la nostra mente interpreta. 
E solo dopo ... può avvenire lo scambio di idee ecc. che fungerà per un'ulteriore selezione ... 

Invece ... la comunicazione tramite la tecnologia, fa ravvicinare secondo i pensieri che si hanno. 
È una grande chance, per chi nella vita fuori ... passa in secondo piano per vari motivi ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Quoto Fantastica & JON
> 
> ...


Sono con Sienne. La comunicazione reale, piena, VERA, e' quella de visu, con coinvolgimento di tutti i sensi. La tecnologia tende a darne un surrogato: divertente, comodo, veloce ecc. Ma e' altro. Non peggiore ne migliore, solo altro.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono con Sienne. La comunicazione reale, piena, VERA, e' quella de visu, con coinvolgimento di tutti i sensi. La tecnologia tende a darne un surrogato: divertente, comodo, veloce ecc. Ma e' altro. Non peggiore ne migliore, solo altro.



Ciao Hellseven,

si, altro, ma non meno vero ... 

come con le lettere di una volta ... 
o quando è sorto il telefono ... 
mettici pure il morse ... 

Nel mio primo forum, uno che racchiude l'ambiente della lingua tedesca,
mi sono ravvicinata molto ad una donna ... che abita a St. Gallo ... 
Alla riunione annuale, devo ammettere ... anche con tristezza,
se l'avessi conosciuta con tutti i sensi, probabilmente non mi sarei avvicinata a lei,
e avrei perso una bellissima occasione ... perché è una donna stupenda e ricca dentro!

È una grande chance ... ti insegna anche, a valutare e vedere differentemente ... 


Edit: ... perché è, nel aspetto esteriore, tutta Barbi ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ho aperto i link, mi sono spaventato per la lunghezza, ed ho chiuso. A me la tecnologia piace quando semplifica le cose.  Per cui esprimo il mio parere sul rapporto tra tecnologia e solitudine, mi scuso con H7 se non sarò pertinente.
> 
> Concordo con Wonder Woman, non si diventa soli a causa della tecnologia. Si è già soli quando si soffre di solitudine, che sarebbe prima di tutto una condizione personale mutuata da molteplici motivi. Il che non fa sempre della solitudine una condizione negativa. *Credo sia un errore attribuire alla solitudine sempre un accezione negativa.*
> 
> ...


una sintesi veramente lodevole e condivisibile


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una sintesi veramente lodevole e condivisibile


Detto da una specie d'oracolo.....ringrazio.


----------



## tullio (17 Gennaio 2014)

Turkle è un mio punto di riferimento sin dal primo suo testo Life on the screen e l'argomento mi intriga troppo...
Da quando Turkle ha iniziato i suoi studi pioneristici su internet quest'ultima è cambiata parecchio, quindi non si può pensare che la sua sia l'ultima parola: semmai è la prima. Penso si possa dare per accettato che vivere on line comporta diverse forme di relazionarsi rispetto alla vita comune. La relazione virtuale ha delle caratteristiche particolari (in uno dei vari forum qui, ad esempio, c'era una discussione su Meetic che, assai interessante, insegna molto, e meritava un approfondimento) che restano vere anche se poi queste relazioni si incrociano, con le stesse persone, nella vita quotidiana. Rammento una ricerca (sono pedante e chiedo venia, ma è il mio lavoro) presso un socialforum per studenti inglesi in cui ragazzi e ragazze, che vivevano la vita scolastica di compagni  con le stesse persone a scuola e nel forum, utilizzavano apparentemente il forum come vetrina ma in realtà ne rimanevano condizionati, per cui la vita reale era in contraddizione con quella virtuale. Se immaginiamo la tecnologia come un mero strumento neutro rischiamo di illudere noi stessi. Ne siamo condizionati. Le conslusioni recenti di Turkle (che peraltro sono comunque già invecchiate) sono pessimiste perché immaginano una dimensione di solitudine e di inquietudine, ritenendo che la tecnologia (soprattutto gli smartfone) possa favorire forme di apatia. E' noto, ad esempio, il fenomeno di alcuni adolescenti giapponesi che, chiusi in casa, parlano solo tramite internet. Però, come nota Jon, e prima di lui proprio Turkle, la tecnologia può aiutare a liberarsi e a partecipare.
Pertanto se è vero che la tecnologia ha dei poteri e condiziona, non penso che gli effetti possano essere immaginati così a breve termine e così immediati: i condizionamenti non sono immediatamente psicologici. Certamente gli sms  e twitter invitano a espressioni brevi e, necessariamente, prive di approfondimento critico, ma la colpa del linguaggio povero degli adolescenti è di twitter o della scuola? Si rischia di scambiare l'effetto o il sintomo per la causa. In fondo quello che la Turkle rimprovera alla tecnologia comunicativa è di far perdere i "veri" rapporti umani: la stessa accusa a suo tempo lanciata alla Tv, alle discoteche, a tanti altri fenomeni di trasformazione. Il mio timore è che la tecnolgia inviti a rovesciare il rapporto mezzo-fine e a trattare la gente come mezzo: ma questo lo fa la tecnologia tutta e non solo quella comunicativa.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Benvenuto a bordo Tullio*

Bell'analisi, e scritta molto bene. Spero che contribuirai al forum. :up:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Si rischia di scambiare l'effetto o il sintomo per la causa. In fondo quello che la Turkle rimprovera alla tecnologia comunicativa è di far perdere i "veri" rapporti umani: la stessa accusa a suo tempo lanciata alla Tv, alle discoteche, a tanti altri fenomeni di trasformazione. Il mio timore è che la tecnolgia inviti a rovesciare il rapporto mezzo-fine e a trattare la gente come mezzo: *ma questo lo fa la tecnologia tutta* e non solo quella comunicativa.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao, a tempo perso date una lettura a quest'articolo.

http://www.iodonna.it/attualita/pri...marilena-iasevoli-intervista-5049219257.shtml


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao, a tempo perso date una lettura a quest'articolo.
> 
> http://www.iodonna.it/attualita/pri...marilena-iasevoli-intervista-5049219257.shtml



L'unica cosa interessante e' la sentenza che equipara un tradimento online ad uno carnale.  Il resto ormai e' risaputo.


----------



## Ecate (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un errore logico di fondo piuttosto grave nella tesi di Turkle. Pone l'oggetto (la tecnologia) quale fondamento per dire del soggetto. E' il contrario. Un soggetto tendenzialmente fragile affida sempre all'oggetto la conferma della propria esistenza. Una volta la affidava a oggetti quali la religione, la patria, la famiglia, il sapere, il potere politico, il denaro, il partito, ecc. ; oggi lo affida alla quantità di mail e sms e seguaci in twitter o fb che ha. Non c'è differenza.
> L'uomo non ha subito mutazioni fondamentali, ha solo trovato nuovi oggetti con i quali interagire per riconoscersi come sé stesso. Il punto vero è a monte di questi discorsi sulle tecnologie pervasive. Ed è sempre quello dei rapporti di potere reali, molto concreti. Da questo punto di vista, non è cambiato nulla: c'è una massa di idioti che crede che la rete serva a mutare i rapporti di potere (vedi i grillini, per esempio), una massa di cretini che twitta ogni tre minuti, e infine una massa di imbecilli che usa la tecnologia senza entrare per nulla in ansia, anzi divertendosi con gusto, cioè GIOCANDO. Ecco: la sostanziale differenza tra uno schiavo e un padrone immaginati interagire con un robot, sta nel fatto che lo schiavo lo prende sul serio, il padrone no. Turkle ha la psicologia dello schiavo.


Bello bello bello


----------



## Ecate (16 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bell'analisi, e scritta molto bene. Spero che contribuirai al forum. :up:


Ma Tullio è da un po' che c'è! Ricordo un suo post che raccontava di una sua ex. 
Mi aveva colpito molto.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'unica cosa interessante e' la sentenza che equipara un tradimento online ad uno carnale.  Il resto ormai e' risaputo.


Mi spiace di averti fatto perder tempo, a me è sembrato interessante, l'argomento mi intriga e penso che possa interessare soprattutto in questa platea.
Ricollegandoci al 3D su come si viveva prima, ricordi quando ci si conosceva e corteggiava con lettere e incontri serali? Bei tempi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Quoto Fanti, Jon, Sienne... Un salutone grandezze a Leda


----------



## disincantata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi spiace di averti fatto perder tempo, a me è sembrato interessante, l'argomento mi intriga e penso che possa interessare soprattutto in questa platea.
> Ricollegandoci al 3D su come si viveva prima, ricordi quando ci si conosceva e corteggiava con lettere e incontri serali? Bei tempi



Scusami, non volevo assolutamente offenderti, solo che ho letto tante volte le medesime considerazioni.

Certo che mi ricordo, il mio primo ragazzino veniva sotto, casa mia la sera, sperando potessi scendere 10 minuti, senza appuntamento.
Non sempre riuscivo. Aspettava e se ne andava sconsolato quando non mi vedeva arrivare. E faceva un freddo terribile in quegli anni a Milano,  nebbia da tagliare con il  coltello. Povero.  

Io sono piu' vecchia di te, quindi niente conoscenze on - Line,  siti, chat, e neppure telefonate.

Per certi versi posso dire che mi dispiace non averli avuti ai miei tempi questi mezzi, allora se ci si lasciava finiva davvero,  immediatamente, se non abitavi vicino.  A me e' successo ed e' stato un male per noi.  Rivisto una volta anni dopo e contattato con una lettera.  Troppo tardi.  

Adesso pero'  si fa indigestione e se ne e' vittime, non sei piu'  libero di non essere rintracciabile per un ora,  e spesso sei pure controllato.

Motivo di litigi e separazioni.  Il cellulare.  Lo smartphone! Il GPS.  

Per non parlare  di email fb e diavolerie varie.

Tutti che controllano e tutti che cercano notizie di tutti.


----------



## Nobody (19 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un errore logico di fondo piuttosto grave nella tesi di Turkle. Pone l'oggetto (la tecnologia) quale fondamento per dire del soggetto. E' il contrario. *Un soggetto tendenzialmente fragile affida sempre all'oggetto la conferma della propria esistenza.* Una volta la affidava a oggetti quali la religione, la patria, la famiglia, il sapere, il potere politico, il denaro, il partito, ecc. ; oggi lo affida alla quantità di mail e sms e seguaci in twitter o fb che ha. Non c'è differenza.
> L'uomo non ha subito mutazioni fondamentali, ha solo trovato nuovi oggetti con i quali interagire per riconoscersi come sé stesso. Il punto vero è a monte di questi discorsi sulle tecnologie pervasive. Ed è sempre quello dei rapporti di potere reali, molto concreti. Da questo punto di vista, non è cambiato nulla: c'è una massa di idioti che crede che la rete serva a mutare i rapporti di potere (vedi i grillini, per esempio), una massa di cretini che twitta ogni tre minuti, e infine una massa di imbecilli che usa la tecnologia senza entrare per nulla in ansia, anzi divertendosi con gusto, cioè GIOCANDO. Ecco: la sostanziale differenza tra uno schiavo e un padrone immaginati interagire con un robot, sta nel fatto che lo schiavo lo prende sul serio, il padrone no. Turkle ha la psicologia dello schiavo.


un soggetto forte però ha lo stesso bisogno... forse più mascherato... d'altronde ci si può riconoscere solo nell'interazione col mondo. Le possibilità di un'isola sono lì. Sono pienamente d'accordo con te sull'ultima frase, anche se ci sarebbe da dire che il padrone vero (di sè) non solo non prende sul serio il robot, ma nemmeno troppo se stesso... proprio perchè riconosce la necessità dell'interazione. Lo schiavo prende sul serio qualunque robot, e ci si specchia.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Scusami, non volevo assolutamente offenderti,* solo che ho letto tante volte le medesime considerazioni.
> 
> Certo che mi ricordo, il mio primo ragazzino veniva sotto, casa mia la sera, sperando potessi scendere 10 minuti, senza appuntamento.
> Non sempre riuscivo. Aspettava e se ne andava sconsolato quando non mi vedeva arrivare. E faceva un freddo terribile in quegli anni a Milano,  nebbia da tagliare con il  coltello. Povero.
> ...


Ciao Bella Signora 
Sul primo neretto: scherzi? Offendermi? A parte che ti stimo e apprezzo talmente tanto che ti concederei qualunque cosa, ma davvero non mi offendo se il resto dell'Umanità non condivide il mio punto di vista: sarei un uomo morto da tempo, allora
Sul secondo neretto: forse sarebbe stato comodo averle queste diavolerie tecnologiche, come dici tu, ma com'era più tenero, umano e struggente vivere le snostre torie usando al massimo telefono mobile e carta da penna ....
Sull'ultimo nerettto: vero, tutti vogliono avere il controllo su tutto, ed anche io mio maglrado non sfuggo a questo impulso abbastanza nevrotico e negativo secondo me. Co sarebbe da aprirci un 3d.
Attendo con ansia te, Brunetta e chiunque voglia aggregarsi a voi per la visita partenopea di primavera estate.
Ciao un caro saluto:up:


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Bella Signora
> Sul primo neretto: scherzi? Offendermi? A parte che ti stimo e apprezzo talmente tanto che ti concederei qualunque cosa, ma davvero non mi offendo se il resto dell'Umanità non condivide il mio punto di vista: sarei un uomo morto da tempo, allora
> Sul secondo neretto: forse sarebbe stato comodo averle queste diavolerie tecnologiche, come dici tu, ma com'era più tenero, umano e struggente vivere le snostre torie usando al massimo telefono mobile e carta da penna ....
> Sull'ultimo nerettto: vero, tutti vogliono avere il controllo su tutto, ed anche io mio maglrado non sfuggo a questo impulso abbastanza nevrotico e negativo secondo me. Co sarebbe da aprirci un 3d.
> ...



GRAZIE.

Guardando il Tg regionale, non chiedermi perche' ma vedo quello Campano, mi dispiace non poterci essere a Natale.

DEVE proprio essere bella Napoli in questo periodo.  HO visto che fanno la gara per il presepe più ' originale.

Si, dobbiamo proprio venirci.  

Riguardo ai nuovi mezzi di comunicazione,  ormai insostituibili,  penso alla differenza tra i miei primi amori, finiti di colpo, senza la possibilita' di risentirci, e le possibilita' infinite che invece oggi hanno tutti per vedersi e sentirsi a distanza, e un po' di invidia viene.

Con i contro di chi magari non vorresti piu' sentire e ti  perseguita con decine di messaggi al giorno.

INSOMMA dal niente al troppo.


----------

